# Child Custody Battle: From Australia, to America?



## Nickhead (Jul 21, 2011)

since the australian government is in charge of my child support payments for my daughter.

is there anyone in australia that can help with forcing visitation rights on my childs mother?

or is it simply a 'gotta get ya an merican lawyer dude!' type of situation?


----------

